# Rechnen



## SilverEagle (1. Dez 2014)

Bestimme den Wert der Variablen a nach Durchlauf des Programmes!

int a=23;
int b=13;

a += a%b;

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## davidpoctarev (1. Dez 2014)

Führ einfach das Programm aus:


```
public class Wert {

public static void main(String[] args) {

int a=23;
int b=13;

a += a%b;

System.out.println(a);

}
}
```


----------



## SilverEagle (1. Dez 2014)

Bei mir funktioniert das Programm nicht also bitte Zahlenwerte angeben


----------



## davidpoctarev (1. Dez 2014)

33
Like wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## stg (1. Dez 2014)

Dann denk einfach mal nach.

Das ist ja auch der Sinn und Zweck der Aufgabe.


----------

